# Uplay Spiele gelöscht!!!



## ztrew (30. Juli 2013)

*Uplay Spiele gelöscht!!!*

Also ich hatte in meinem uplay Account über steam Farcry 3 für den Pc und AC3 für die ps3. Dann Habe ich ein neues Windows auf meinem Rechner installiert und mir dann Farcry3 erneut über steam heruntergeladen. Wenn ich darüber dann auf spielen gehe öffnet sich uplay und wenn ich mich einlogge sagt er ich hätte keine Spiele und wenn ich den Code eingebe sagt er das dieser schon eingelöst worden wäre. Was kann ich tun um das Spiel wieder zubekommen oder einen neuen Code ? Und ich hatte das Spiel ganz sicher in diesem acc da ich noch uplay punkte in diesem habe.


----------



## REv0X (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Uplay Spiele gelöscht!!!*

Den Support kontaktieren.


----------



## ztrew (30. Juli 2013)

Wie kann ich diesen erreichen habe leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## omega™ (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Uplay Spiele gelöscht!!!*

*Uplay Support*


----------

